# Middle-aged, poor and burnt out health professional



## Bullfinch (May 18, 2011)

Basically, I am a male burnt out health professional suffering a recent relationship break-up. I've had many holidays in Portugal and love the place. I'm seeking some peace with a bit of sustainable living/graft thrown in. I've seen a piece of land for sale on a site called Pure Portugal and it looks idylic. The blurb states ideal for caravan, mobile home or yurt. It's located near a delightful lake and looks perfect. Please? Am I living in cloud cuckoo wearing rose tinteds etc etc. What are the drawbacks to buying this place and living there perhaps 8 months per year. It costs 11000 euros. Be brutally honest and then I can get on with perhaps emigrating to the southern hemisphere. Thank you all, you're time and advice will be very much appreciated. Regards Bullfinch


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Bullfinch

You have found a nice plot of land. I have visited Portugal now over 25 times and found my dream home and like you i am newly single. It has taken me a number of years of research on various Forums before i had enough knowledge to be confident in moving to a new home. do not rush into buying a property/ plot of land. I viewed a property with Sophie from Pureportugal nearly four years ago, that property is still on the market. 

For 11,000€ you could buy a place with a house that will need work but could be something for you to do in you time. If you look at under 25,000€ at the same price as the land you have seen is one with a building on.

You are not wearing Rose tinted glasses but just beware and spend as much time as you can reading Forums and taking part. The answers to the questions you may have are easily found. 

If you look at GVL69 that is the property that i first feel in love with and visited many time before it became clear that is was not the one for me. look under the section under 50,000€.

Good luck

Peter


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

See omostra06 reply to Frank Black, it might sound ideal but remember PurePortugal only advertise private sales, it is not just that easy to site caravans, yurts etc and you really need to check whether it is really feasible or possible on that piece of land.
My view reading it €11000 sounds a bit steep and why hasn't seller got permission already as it would increase value, to me this always raises a question.


----------



## Bullfinch (May 18, 2011)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Bullfinch
> 
> You have found a nice plot of land. I have visited Portugal now over 25 times and found my dream home and like you i am newly single. It has taken me a number of years of research on various Forums before i had enough knowledge to be confident in moving to a new home. do not rush into buying a property/ plot of land. I viewed a property with Sophie from Pureportugal nearly four years ago, that property is still on the market.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your reply and giving me the benefit of your knowledge. It's reassuring to know others have been in the same position and things have worked out. I shall maintain a regular look at the forum and, as you recommended, take a look at the section under 50,000 euros. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## Bullfinch (May 18, 2011)

canoeman said:


> See omostra06 reply to Frank Black, it might sound ideal but remember PurePortugal only advertise private sales, it is not just that easy to site caravans, yurts etc and you really need to check whether it is really feasible or possible on that piece of land.
> My view reading it €11000 sounds a bit steep and why hasn't seller got permission already as it would increase value, to me this always raises a question.


Thanks canoeman. I will check out the responses to Frank Black's post. This info is really useful and appreciated. Obrigado


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Research research reasearch, work out how much you need behind you in savings, then double it, then go for it!
B


----------



## Bullfinch (May 18, 2011)

notlongnow said:


> Research research reasearch, work out how much you need behind you in savings, then double it, then go for it!
> B


Thank you notlongnow. Eloquently expressed. I suppose in reality I'll have to stay in blighty working until I'm 75 to get anywhere near doubling my savings.


----------



## Bullfinch (May 18, 2011)

Anyway, thanks to all who replied. I think I'll just have to get back to work and take a couple of weeks holiday a year.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

As if you need another one! But here it is: 

I vote cloud cuckoo land!  

You're only now burnt out. *Rent* a small apartment on or near the ocean. Recuperate. Then think about what the next chapter of life will be. 

I don't know anything about the site you listed but its not as easy as many try to make out to live in a caravan, yurt in PT especially land that has no house on it already. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Bullfinch (May 18, 2011)

-mia- said:


> As if you need another one! But here it is:
> 
> I vote cloud cuckoo land!
> 
> ...


Did I need another post Mia? Yes I did. That was a very good suggestion and one I shall definately be taking seriously. Do you know of any websites listing owners/agents who rent out apartments long term. As you also say preferably near the sea. I could do with some fresh rejuvenating sea breezes. I feel this could be what I need to be doing instead of dreaming of self sufficiency. Thanks for your post.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bullfinch said:


> Did I need another post Mia? Yes I did. That was a very good suggestion and one I shall definately be taking seriously. Do you know of any websites listing owners/agents who rent out apartments long term. As you also say preferably near the sea. I could do with some fresh rejuvenating sea breezes. I feel this could be what I need to be doing instead of dreaming of self sufficiency. Thanks for your post.


I completely agree with renting first, if you feel burnt out now how will you feel wiyth the worry of being fined and told to move if living in a caravan. also being self sufficent is a full time hard labour job, not mention living without electricity or proper sanitation, if your looking to unwind then think carefully!

as suggested previously, better to rent a nice easy to keep property , get a feel for life here without aditional stress, you will have enough moving to another country where things are different and maybe you dont speak the lingo.

you can find rental properties from approx 350 permonth for a two bedroom cottage up to a lot more, for bigger proeprties, pool, garden, beach location etc,


----------



## bhbloom (Jan 16, 2008)

Rental is thevway to go.
It lets you get feel for the area you are interested in and if you make friends with locals, in the bar, many more property opertunities come to light.


----------



## Bullfinch (May 18, 2011)

omostra06 and bhbloom you both put it so well. I think having just recovered from a terrible work related depressive illness and a relationship breakup I just wanted to run away to some peace and quiet and a place of my own away from the rat race. But the more I become grounded and considering the words of you guys the more I see rental would be the more sensible first step. You're time and advice has been very much appreciated. So good to see people taking the time out to help others. Thanks all.


----------



## Bullfinch (May 18, 2011)

omostra06 I've just noticed you come from a beautiful country too. Had many a happy holiday there too.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bullfinch said:


> omostra06 I've just noticed you come from a beautiful country too. Had many a happy holiday there too.


Beautiful, but quite often wet


----------



## Bullfinch (May 18, 2011)

omostra06 said:


> Beautiful, but quite often wet


Too true. I believe you refer to it as being a bit 'dreechit.'


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi there
Another suggestion from an ex burnt out government officer (LOL!) who made the jump 6 months ago to a different way of life here.....there is a site called MindMyHouse - Bringing home owners and house sitters together and on there are a few long term house sitting opportunities for Portugal which may be of interest. Generally they are ex pats who still live abroad and need people to live long term in their house and look after it/animals whilst they are away. It costs nothing other than membership to the site, which when I joined was in the region of £15 per year! Might be another option for you, to get you into the Portugal groove and provide a cheap and secure way to look around, get a feel for life here and then use as a base.
Hope this helps and don't give up...there are ways to 'do it' and escape the rat race!!


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Bullfinch said:


> Did I need another post Mia? Yes I did. That was a very good suggestion and one I shall definately be taking seriously. Do you know of any websites listing owners/agents who rent out apartments long term. As you also say preferably near the sea. I could do with some fresh rejuvenating sea breezes. I feel this could be what I need to be doing instead of dreaming of self sufficiency. Thanks for your post.


Sorry, I just saw this post. 

Self sufficiency is a nice dream. Often we city dwellers/office workers forget it's really really hard work. And if you have animals you can't travel unless you find a trusted person to take care of them. 

We have friends who have a vineyard in Italy. It's be in the husband's family for eons. I promise you they do not pick those grapes themselves. 

As for rentals, I'd just start with a holiday rental. There are plenty of trust worthy websites. Then when you get there you can find another place often through the local tourist office, word of mouth, etc.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Places to find long term rentals:

Portugal news and Algarve Resident newspapers (both online.)

Pure Portugal website

East Algarve Property Rentals website

"Casa Sapo" (Google it, and brush up on Portuguese!)


----------

